# 14 incher with bow



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Harvested a large bird with the help of my good friend Jim.
Captured the whole thing on video. Had 3 large Toms all
come in at once. We were hunting out of an pop up blind.
I told Jim I was going to take the last bird. Shot him at 14 yards
With my Mathews outback and a g5 broadhead. Bird Jumped strait up in the air 
And fell to the ground less than 10 yards from the stand. The Bird didnt last 8 seconds from the time the arrow hit him till he expired. Awsome bird 14 1/8 inch very thick beard, 27 pounds 4 oz and the spurs were both 1 1/8 and very blunted.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site benelli27!!!

Congrats on a really nice bird. With those dimensions you could make it into the NWTF record book if you have the wieght certified. 

P.S. Take a few minutes and go to *User CP *and fill out your profile. Maybe go make a Hello post at Introductions forum. Then post some pics of that awesome bird!!! When you figure out _how_ to post pics...:lol::lol: ..as most of us had problems the 1st time!!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Awesome!!!


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

pics ,we want pics


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Wow is right. With Bow, that has to be getting close to top 3 state records, length of beard and weight!?!?!? We want pics!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Awesome!!

Yes, speaking of pics...I have some to post it says the file size is too large (2+ MB) How do I re-size them?


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

That is huge! the entire bird, not just the beard and spurs. Where did you harvest this monster at? Yeah and bring on the pics!


----------



## 5-J (Apr 4, 2005)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Yes, speaking of pics...I have some to post it says the file size is too large (2+ MB) How do I re-size them?


Use a picture editor and resize them. I have a piece of software called Photoimpact that I use, but there are others out there that don't cost as much. I think you can use Paint to do the job and that comes with Windows.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow, you are #2 or 3 for beard length, and in the top 5 for weight! Here are the records, there is also a page on how to submit one...


State record turkeys


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks 5J, I'll see what I can do.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Ill post pics this weekend. Im still on cloud nine. What an awsome bird


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's the Michigan State records.

http://www.buckfax.com/state_turkey_records.htm


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

that sounds like one huge bird. I would like to see pics.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats on harvesting TURKZILLA!!!!


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

what a bird. cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Congrats on such a nice bird! NOW GET THOSE PICS POSTED!


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

COOL!  Now PIC'S!!!!!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Still wait'in on some PICS.....................????


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

NWTF scoring method:

Weight in pounds and ounces

Beard length measured to 1/16th of an inch (Start at skin in the center of where beard appears to end of longest bristle. If bird has more than one beard, mesure them all then add together)

Spur length measured to 1/16th of an inch (Measure along outside center, starting at where spur emerges from scaly part of leg to the tip. Measure each spur individually)

Take above mesurements and convert to decimal form.

Formula is like this: Weight + (2 x Beard length) + (10 x (right spur length + left spur length)

From the numbers you gave us: 27 + (2 x 14.125) + (10 x (1.125 + 1.125)) = *77.75* :SHOCKED: 

That's good enough the #3 Michigan NWTF Overall Typical Turkey score!!!! Also good enough for #8 overall NWTF Archery Typical Turkey score!!! Not to mention records for Longest Beard and Heaviest Overall Turkey!!! Measure more carefully (to the 1/16th of an inch) and call the MI NWTF!! You could very well be a record holder!!!

Keep us posted!!!  

Sources: 
http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/records/records.htm
http://www.mi-nwtf.org/StateRecords.htm
http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/records/archtyp.htm


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

I have 2 pics on the gallery but I cant up load them to this post.


----------

